# Авиация > Современность >  Поисково-спасательный комплекс ВВС

## Artem2

Коллеги, всем Вам, наверное, хорошо известно, что на вооружении поисково-спасательного комплекса ВВС есть машины ПЭМ-1/ПЭМ-2/ПЭМ-3. А не подскажет ли кто, на вооружении какого конкретно подразделения или части они состоят?

----------


## AC

> Коллеги, всем Вам, наверное, хорошо известно, что на вооружении поисково-спасательного комплекса ВВС есть машины ПЭМ-1/ПЭМ-2/ПЭМ-3. А не подскажет ли кто, на вооружении какого конкретно подразделения или части они состоят?


Авиабаза Упрун (Челябинская обл.) -- в/ч 27834.
+ еще были в УЦ на Черноморском побережье.

----------


## Artem2

> Авиабаза Упрун (Челябинская обл.) -- в/ч 27834.
> + еще были в УЦ на Черноморском побережье.


Спасибо! А название у этой части какое-то есть?

----------


## Artem2

В принципе, насколько я понимаю, в/ч 27834 - это 320 отдельная авиаэскадрилья? Или я не прав?

----------


## Холостяк

Такие спецавто я видел в Кустанае в конце 80-х, на аэродроме "подскока". У меня еще есть пару их фото ч\б. То что на Вашей фото это платформа для транспортировки. Есть еще и с кунгом для л\с. В Кустанае истользовались службой поиска и спасения, номер части я не помню, но начинался с нуля. Работали они при посадке космонавтов, т.е конкретно под Байконур... Космонавтов в кунг, спускаемый аппарат на платформу... Видел - два кунга и одну платформу. Если надо, то могу фотки поискать, отсканить и выложить... Больше инфы по ним у меня никакой...

----------


## Artem2

> Если надо, то могу фотки поискать, отсканить и выложить... Больше инфы по ним у меня никакой...


Выложите, пожалуйста!
А скажите, в Кустанае эти машины в то время базировались постоянно?

----------


## AC

> В принципе, насколько я понимаю, в/ч 27834 - это 320 отдельная авиаэскадрилья? Или я не прав?


В декабре 2003 г. на базе 320 отаэ была развернута авиабаза. Номера не помню.




> А скажите, в Кустанае эти машины в то время базировались постоянно?


Да, с 1980 по 1998 гг.

*Краткая история части:*
"...Эта авиационная база была сформирована в декабре 2003 г. на базе отдельной транспортной авиационной эскадрильи, отдельной роты аэродромно-технического обеспечения и отдельной роты связи и радиотехнического обеспечения, которые дислоцировались на аэродроме Упрун, близ г. Южноуральска Челябинской обл.
Эта воинская часть ведет свою историю с января 1963 г., когда в г. Кедайняй Литовской ССР был сформирован 195-й отдельный транспортный поисково-спасательный авиационный полк.
...
К началу марта 1963 г. полк передислоцировался в г. Ленинск–Кузнецкий Кемеровской области, а уже летом этого года принял участие в поисково-спасательных работах по обеспечению посадки космических кораблей «Восток-5» и «Восток-6», которые пилотировали летчики-космонавты В. Быковский и В. Терешкова.
В декабре 1965 г. полк был передислоцирован на аэродром Упрун.
Совершенствовалась и развивалась космонавтика, оптимизировались расчеты, уточнялся район посадки космических объектов. Наиболее удобным вариантом посадки были признаны бескрайние степи Казахстана.
В 1970 г. на смену устаревшим самолетам Ил-14 на вооружение полка поступили самолеты Ан-24, а в 1974 г. – Ан-12. В 1980 г. в части появляется специальная автомобильная техника – поисково-эвакуационные машины ПЭМ-1, ПЭМ-2 и ПЭМ-3.
В целях приближения аэродрома базирования полка к полигону посадки космических объектов, в октябре 1980 г. часть передислоцируется в г. Кустанай Казахской ССР.
В январе 1998 г. в ходе реформирования Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации 195-й отдельный транспортный авиационный полк был расформирован и на его базе образована 320-я отдельная транспортная авиационная эскадрилья на самолетах Ан-12 и Ан-24, которая передислоцируется на аэродром Упрун...".
http://old.vko.ru/print.asp?pr_sign=archive.2005.23.127

----------


## Artem2

Спасибо большое всем за помощь!
Узнать бы теперь, как конкретно называется подразделение самих этих машин ПЭМ. Может быть, кто в курсе на этот счет?

----------


## Холостяк

Так.. Вот одну нашел у себя, кустанайскую с кунгом... Помню, вроде еще была пара фотографий с видом сбоку... Покопаюсь еще в закромах..., но пока эту выкладываю...

----------


## AC

> Так.. Вот одну нашел у себя, кустанайскую с кунгом...


"Кунг" изнутри здесь:
http://newsmiass.ru/image.php?news=3738&num=3#

Отсюда:
http://newsmiass.ru/index.php?news=3738#

----------


## Artem2

Спасибо за фотки, коллеги!

Вот что еще интересно. До появления машин ПЭМ (т.е. комплекса 490) существовали машины ПЭУ, поступившие на оснащение ПСС ВВС еще в 1969 году. Я так понимаю, что они тоже числились в 195-м отдельном транспортном авиаполку?

----------


## маска

Транспортировка спускаемого аппарата «Фотон-М» №3 на поисково-эвакуационной машине.

----------


## sexleksaker

[QUOTE=Холостяк;22535]Такие спецавто я видел в Кустанае в конце 80-х, на аэродроме "подскока". В Кустанае истользовались службой поиска и спасения, номер части я не помню, но начинался с нуля. Работали они при посадке космонавтов, т.е конкретно под Байконур... Космонавтов в кунг, спускаемый аппарат на платформу... QUOTE]

*Все правильно.
Я служил солдатом в этой части в/ч 27834 в Кустанае с 1986 по 1987 год.
Командир части Полковник В.Шарков.
Может кто откликнится из сослуживцев.
БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ РАД!
Мое имя Низами Фараджев.*

----------


## nowac

Да я видел эти машины я служил в этой части в/ч 27834 называлась она тогда авицонный поисково спасательный полк 195, в нем было подразделение десантников АПДСК в ведении которых и находились эти машины, вообще то говоря там было еще несколько специализированных частей, радиотехнический батальон, самолеты РЭП (радиоэлектронного подавления) командный пункт управления посадкой космических объектов. Кстати там были и другие уникальные машины на воздушной подушке, ШНЕКОХОД (вместо колес шнеки как на мясорубке) периодически проводились учения по поиску и спасанию в разных сложных условиях. Я служил в штабе полка с 1981 по 1983 год. Командиром тогда был еще  подполковник Шарков, зам по летной подг. майор Сальников, он потом в Афган ушел, нач. штаба майор Макарчик, замполит полковник Клепиков. Было три эскадрильи 1 - АН12, 2,3 -АН26. Еще во время посадок прилетал полк вертолетов МИ6 из Троицка.

----------


## nowac

Кстати вот фото шнекохода ЗИЛ-2906

----------


## nowac

И еще хотел сказать. В 1983 году отмечалось 20 лет части. Были выпущены памятные знаки, у меня такой был где-то. Но ГЛАВНОЕ в это время Свердловской киностудией был снят фильм о нашей части я даже принимал участие в этих съемках (помогал съемочной группе) потом этот фильм был смонтирован и показан в клубе части (мной!!!) снят он был на цветную 16мм пленку. После его показывали в программе "Служу Советскому союзу" вроде так она называлась. Интересно сохранился ли этот фильм.

----------


## Andrey Kuznetsov

Привет, Низа.
Меня зовут Кузнецов Андрей. Тебя помню.
Я служил в те же годы, что и ты  ПСО.
Видел твой сообщение на форуме.
Тоже очень рад.

----------


## shweik

Фараджиев привет!!!Охренеть.Вот ты где нашёлся.А я по всему нету рыскал,про нашу часть искал.Саня Шостак.Надеюсь вспомнишь своего командира.Напиши shweik14@mail.ru

----------


## looshin

Служил в ПСО с 1978 по 1980, домой поехал из Кустаная, может кто общается с сослуживцами, сообщите где.

----------


## looshin

Транспортировка спускаемого аппарата, по земле не возили:



 Учения на воде, не пригодилось:



На месте посадки:

----------


## looshin

ПЭУ в работе, на учениях.

----------


## looshin

Такие вот у нас ещё были вездеходы.

----------


## Сергей Бойчук

Я, Бойчук Сергей. Служил в этом самом полку (в/ч 27834) с марта 1965 по декабрь 1967. Полк ИЛ-14, три отряда (1-ый, 2-ой, 3-ий, ~ по 25 человек), сверхсрочники (по 1-2 чел), офицер - командир отряда. Я служил 3-ем, 70 прыжков (ПД-47), демобилизовался старшиной, зам.ком. отряда. Ком.отряда - Анатолий Васильевич Сидоров. Командиром всех трех отрядов был подполк. Элькин Александр Ильич, у него было более 3000 прыжков.
Ком. полка - полк.Грачев, нач. штаба - подп. Просочкин, к сожалению не помню их И.О.
Базировались: Ленинск-Кузнецкий (Кемер. обл.), постепенно, не сразу все (65-66 годы) перебазировались в УПРУН (Южно Уральск, Нижняя Увелка). Прошло 43 года.
С 1975 года работаю в Подлипках.
Привет всем, служившим в этой части,  доброго здравия и удачи. Кто пожелает - пишите.

----------


## looshin

> Я, Бойчук Сергей. Служил в этом самом полку (в/ч 27834) с марта 1965 по декабрь 1967. Полк ИЛ-14, три отряда (1-ый, 2-ой, 3-ий, ~ по 25 человек), сверхсрочники (по 1-2 чел), офицер - командир отряда. Я служил 3-ем, 70 прыжков (ПД-47), демобилизовался старшиной, зам.ком. отряда.


  Да, что то наших совсем нет никого.

  У нас отряды(4) были по 10-12 срочников и столько же прапорщиков, фамилии офицеров забыл уже. Помню только Зам. ком. полка по поиску Литвиненко и командир 4 отряда капитан Кунгуров, и прапорщики: Наливайко, Мастрюков и Лушин мой однофамилец . 
  Я в первом был. Наш командир погиб, уже после моей демобилизации, упал вертолёт в командировке, бойцов отправил другим бортом. 
В командировки летали: 6 солдат 2 прапорщика и офицер + парашютная группа 2 прапорщика.

Прыгали мы поменьше, у меня 43, но с разных самолётов и с вертолёта.

----------


## Redan

А так готовилась авиация ВМС США в советское время ("Зарубежное Военное обозрение",№12 1983 г.):

Поисково-спасательная служба авиации ВМС США 

Полковник М. Панин.


В планах агрессивных военных приготовлений правящих кругов США важное место отводится морской авиации, которая призвана решать следующие задачи: наносить ракетные и бомбовые удары (в том числе ядерные) по кораблям, ВМБ и другим объектам противника; участвовать в завоевании и удержании господства на море и превосходства в воздухе в районах боевых действий; вести борьбу с подводными лодками; прикрывать корабельные соединения на переходе морем; оказывать непосредственную авиационную поддержку сухопутным войскам и силам десанта; вести разведку; осуществлять поисково-спасательные операции. 
По мнению специалистов Пентагона, авиация ВМС находится в высокой степени боевой готовности, дальнейшее повышение которой зависит не только от оснащения частей и подразделений современной военной техникой и оружием, но и от укомплектованности хорошо подготовленным личным составом, а также от четко налаженной организации службы поиска и спасения экипажей сбитых или потерпевших катастрофу самолетов и вертолетов. В иностранной печати подчеркивается, что выгоднее провести спасательную операцию и тем самым сохранить в строю опытного летчика, чем подготовить равноценную замену. 
Анализируя участие морской авиации в войнах (во второй мировой, в Корее и во Вьетнаме) и многочисленных учениях, американские специалисты отмечают, что поисково-спасательной службой (ПСС) авиации военно-морских сил накоплен значительный опыт по спасению летного состава и она в целом отвечает предъявляемым к ней требованиям. 
По сообщениям зарубежной прессы, ПСС включает пять специальных спасательных вертолетных эскадрилий: три на Тихоокеанском побережье, одну на Атлантическом и одну на побережье Мексиканского залива. В каждой из них 20 и более машин различных типов ("Си Кинг", "Си Найт", "Ирокез"). 
Помимо штатных спасательных вертолетов, к решению задач поиска и спасения привлекаются практически все вертолеты и базовые патрульные самолеты авиации ВМС, экипажи которых в процессе обучения проходят соответствующую подготовку. 
Как свидетельствует западная печать, в вертолетных эскадрильях берегового базирования, а также в эскадрильях базовой патрульной авиации, находящихся па суточном дежурстве в спасательном варианте, имеется по два экипажа (основной и резервный). Готовность к вылету основного 5 мин. Кроме того, на каждом авианосце в море постоянно дежурят два-три спасательных вертолета, выделяемые в распоряжение командира из состава поисково-спасательных эскадрилий. Причем во время полетов палубной авиации один находится в воздухе с правого борта корабля на траверзе его островной надстройки, второй - в пятиминутной готовности к подъему, а третий является резервным. 
Американские военные специалисты считают, что экипажи спасательных вертолетов приобрели достаточную практику в спасении катапультировавшихся летчиков, оказавшихся за бортом моряков и пассажиров судов, терпящих бедствие в районах как Атлантического и Тихоокеанского побережий США, так и многочисленных военных баз на зарубежных территориях. Например, одна из эскадрилий ПСС за десять лет спасла 1500 человек, другая за пять - 200. 
В иностранной прессе подчеркивалось, что среднее время возвращения на корабль упавшего за борт человека составляет 10-12 мин. Рекордное же время подъема летчика на авианосец после неудачного взлета самолета и падения его в воду - 4,5 мин. 
В отношении базовых патрульных самолетов сообщается, что, патрулируя в различных районах Мирового океана, они решают попутно задачи поиска и спасения потерпевших аварию путем наведения на них кораблей и судов и сбрасывания на парашютах аварийно-спасательных контейнеров. 
Основным вертолетом спасательных эскадрилий является "Си Найт". Его экипаж четыре человека, в том числе один пловец-спасатель. Помимо штатного бортового оборудования, на нем имеются аварийные радиопередатчики, спасательные контейнеры с надувными плотами и запасами продовольствия, воды, медикаментов и одежды, которые сбрасываются терпящим бедствие, а также различные подъемники. Для непосредственного подъема спасаемых на борт машины используются обычный строп ("хомут"), алюминиевое сиденье с тремя поперечинами (может поднимать одновременно трех человек), сеть и плавучие носилки типа люлька (для раненых). 
В особых случаях при полном штиле вертолет может выполнять посадку на воду. Радиоэлектронное оборудование машины позволяет также осуществлять полет на привод портативной аварийной радиостанции летчика. 
Наблюдение за водной поверхностью в заданном районе экипаж ведет визуально. Как подчеркивается в зарубежной печати, с 1976 года в США проводятся исследования возможностей использования для поиска людей и предметов в море голубей, зрение которых, как известно, значительно острее, чем у человека. Сообщается, что птицы (три на вертолет), обученные реагировать на красный, оранжевый и желтый цвета и приученные к шуму и вибрации, помещались в специальные камеры (каждая в отдельную с сектором наблюдения 120°), установленные под фюзеляжем машины в ее носовой части. Обнаружив буй соответствующего цвета, голубь делал клевок по ключу, в результате чего замыкалась электрическая цепь, раздавался звуковой сигнал и на приборной доске загоралась лампочка, указывающая сектор, в котором он был замечен. Затем летчик разворачивал вертолет, и экипаж выполнял тщательный поиск. Птица продолжала "сигналить" до тех пор, пока видела буй. Отмечается, что в 77 проц. случаев голуби обнаруживали плавающие предметы раньше, чем экипаж вертолета. По результатам практических испытаний американские специалисты сделали вывод о том, что при поиске в море небольших предметов определенной окраски голуби более эффективны, чем люди. Поэтому работы в данном направлении продолжаются. 
Для оказания непосредственной помощи терпящим бедствие в состав экипажей вертолетов включены пловцы-спасатели. Считается, что пострадавшие вследствие неизбежных травм, шока и потери сил, как правило, не могут самостоятельно закрепить себя на подъемном устройстве и подняться в вертолет. В связи с этим независимо от того, насколько активно ведет себя в воде спасаемый, пловец-спасатель обязательно прыгает в воду (с высоты 3-4,5 м при скорости вертолета около 16 км/ч), освобождает его от парашюта, всовывает в "хомут" (пли укладывает на носилки типа люлька) и прикрепляет к себе, а затем с помощью подъемного устройства оба поднимаются в вертолет. 
Это делается для того, чтобы избежать случаев падения спасаемого обратно в море. 
Команды спасателей комплектуются из числа выпускников школы пловцов-спасателей, закончивших ранее кандидатскую школу подготовки летных экипажей. Помимо отличного владения техникой спасения, они должны уметь оказывать первую медицинскую помощь и восстанавливать сердечно-легочную функцию пострадавшего с помощью специального медицинского комплекта, имеющегося на вертолете. Все пловцы ежегодно подвергаются контрольной проверке (теоретической на экзамене и практической в море). 
Школа подготовки пловцов-спасателей функционирует на авиабазе ВМС Джексонвилл. Штат ее небольшой - один офицер и восемь инструкторов. Программа обучения рассчитана на четыре недели (160 учебных часов, из них 90 ч отводится на практические занятия). После окончания школы выпускники получают удостоверение "пловец-спасатель - член экипажа вертолета" и направляются в поисково-спасательные эскадрильи. За последние четыре года здесь было подготовлено 490 человек. 
За организацию поисково-спасательной службы в авиации ВМС отвечает ее начальник, штаб которого находится на авиабазе Пенсакола. Он ответствен также за выполнение и постоянное обновление действующей в морской авиации программы поиска и спасения (SAR - Search and Rescue), включающей широкий круг вопросов - от обучения личного состава до испытания нового спасательного снаряжения. 
Штаб ПСС обращает особое внимание па стандартизацию программы SAR. С этой целью разрабатывается соответствующая документация, обеспечивающая единые действия экипажей самолетов и вертолетов. Так, в 1981 году было подготовлено "Наставление по поиску и спасению в ВМС", где даются детальные инструкции всем частям и подразделениям, выполняющим задачи спасения. Затем был составлен "Бортовой справочник по поиску и спасению" для экипажей вертолетов. 
Как отмечается в американской прессе, залогом успешного проведения поисково-спасательных операций является не только четкая их организация, но и степень подготовленности к выживанию в воде самих летчиков. При этом подчеркивается, что каждый член экипажа должен быть уверен, что если ему придется покинуть самолет над морем, то он сможет дождаться помощи. 
В авиации ВМС существует программа подготовки летного состава к выживанию в воде. Она нацелена на обучение экипажей основам плавания в сложных гидрометеорологических условиях, на привитие навыков выживания в различных ситуациях и условиях, а также обращения со спасательным снаряжением, на выработку уверенности в способности выжить. Подготовка по данной программе проводится в школах учебного командования морской авиации, на авиабазах и в боевых эскадрильях. В частности, на авиабазе Норт-Айленд функционируют специальные двухдневные курсы обучения летного состава выживанию в море. Их преподаватели - опытные инструкторы, прошедшие войну во Вьетнаме. Еженедельно здесь обучаются до 40 человек, присланных из боевых эскадрилий. 
Большое внимание уделяется проведению экипажами самолетов (вертолетов) тренировок на выживание, которые организуют штабы частей и соединений. Особый упор при этом делается на использование тренажеров. 
По сообщениям западной печати, все авиабазы флота и морской пехоты США оборудованы тренажерами различных типов, в их числе: одноместный и многоместный, имитирующие потери пространственной ориентировки; парашютный - для отработки приводнения и освобождения от парашюта в воде; подводный многоместный - для обучения выходу из перевернувшегося в воде вертолета; для обучения выходу из кабины самолета под водой; для катапультирования. 
Наибольший интерес представляет подводный многоместный тренажер. Согласно данным американской прессы, с июля 1963 года по февраль 1975-го упали в воду или совершили вынужденную посадку на нее 234 вертолета, на борту которых, включая экипажи, находилось около 1100 человек. Подчеркивается, что почти половина из тех, кому удалось спастись, покинули машину под водой. Именно поэтому проведению таких тренировок и придается особое значение. 
Данный тренажер, представляющий со бой макет кабины вертолета, рассчитан на одновременное участие в тренировке шести человек. Он подвешивается на высоте 1 - 2 м над водой, а затем сбрасывается в нее. При погружении кабина заполняется водой и поворачивается вокруг продольной оси. Страховку личного состава, выходящего из кабины, осуществляют аквалангисты, поддерживающие постоянную связь с руководителем тренировки. 
Эффективным средством подготовки летного состава морской авиации к выживанию считается тренажер для обучения выходу из кабины самолета под водой, занятия на котором обязательны для каждого летчика и штурмана. Он представляет собой имитатор кабины самолета, скатывающийся по рельсам-направляющим в бассейн с водой. В процессе тренировки летчик должен освободиться от привязных ремней, подвесной системы парашюта и выбраться на поверхность. По оценке командования авиации ВМС, вероятность успешного выхода из упавшего в воду летательного аппарата для прошедших подготовку на тренажере составляет 91,5 проц., для остальных - только 66 проц. 
С целью повышения степени подготовленности летного состава к выживанию в аварийных ситуациях в настоящее время в США разрабатывается комплексная система тренировок. Особенностью ее, как подчеркивается в зарубежной прессе, является то, что каждый член экипажа самолета или вертолета обязан совершить прыжок с парашютом в воду с высоты 150-180 м и выполнить необходимые действия по выживанию, а после этого его поднимают из воды спасательным вертолетом. 
Такова в основных чертах организация поисково-спасательной службы авиации ВМС США. 

Зарубежное военное обозрение №12 1983

http://pentagonus.ru/publ/34-1-0-352

----------


## Migita

> Я, Бойчук Сергей.
> Привет всем, служившим в этой части,  доброго здравия и удачи. Кто пожелает - пишите.


Привет, Сергей! Рад найти сослуживца. Служили правда в разных частях, но в одном гарнизоне и в одно время. Я с 1965 по 1968 прикомандирован был к вч 03602 (вертолётчики), с ними и прыгал на ПД-47. Комэском был Кобзарь. Это тот. что Терешкову нашёл. У нас тогда разбился МИ-6 (экип. капитана Корниенко) возле Увелки. Наверное помнишь? Кроме нашей и вашей части были ещё  -вч 01111 и вч 45801. Остальные не помню.  Но хорошо помню Песчанку и Половинку,а также "Веру Павловну" - вышку по дороге в Увелку. Рад был встрече, хоть и заочной. Юрий

----------


## КВД

> Привет, Сергей! Рад найти сослуживца. Служили правда в разных частях, но в одном гарнизоне и в одно время. Я с 1965 по 1968 прикомандирован был к вч 03602 (вертолётчики), с ними и прыгал на ПД-47. Комэском был Кобзарь. Это тот. что Терешкову нашёл. У нас тогда разбился МИ-6 (экип. капитана Корниенко) возле Увелки. Наверное помнишь? Кроме нашей и вашей части были ещё  -вч 01111 и вч 45801. Остальные не помню.  Но хорошо помню Песчанку и Половинку,а также "Веру Павловну" - вышку по дороге в Увелку. Рад был встрече, хоть и заочной. Юрий


Привет Деды! Юрий, я к тебе. Я служил у Кобзаря В.И., начштаба Тихонович 1965-1968гг., то есть   с тобой. ФИО Кислев Владимир група ВиД, меня должен помнить я руководил самодеятельностью, играл на гитаре, трубе, катался на одном колесе. Живу в Екатеринбурге если интересно, пиши на почту kvd46@e1.ru

----------


## Migita

> Привет Деды! Юрий, я к тебе. Я служил у Кобзаря В.И., начштаба Тихонович 1965-1968гг., то есть   с тобой. ФИО Кислев Владимир група ВиД, меня должен помнить я руководил самодеятельностью, играл на гитаре, трубе, катался на одном колесе. Живу в Екатеринбурге если интересно, пиши на почту kvd46@e1.ru



Владимир. Только сегодня увидел твой ответ. С Днём СА тебя!  Написал тебе, но по указанному адресу не отправилось. Если заглянешь сюда и если не в тягость – черкни мне на этот адрес  пару слов:  avrov1943@yandex.ru 

Мигитин Юрий. Казань.

----------


## Boris_rossosh

Всем привет! В 1969 я летал на Ми-6 бортрадистом, командир экипажа Юревич.
nppooocomput@mail.ru
Борис Михалюк

----------


## Сеня-Сембек

Я, Сембек Серикбаев, служил в 1-ой ПСГ 1981-1982гг парашютистом-спасателем. Командир группы капитан Анатолий Шухерев (или Шутиков). Этих машин ласково называли синей птицей. Прошу отозваться моим сослуживцам: Лобова Владимира, Козявина Сергея, Вандо Игоря и других 1980-го "олимпийского" призыва. Пишите на sembek61@mail.ru

----------


## off-topic-off

Синяя Птица

----------

